# Lost 1 Carlisle paddle dowd chute/upper eagle



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

miahski2 said:


> 1 red shaft yellow blade 66" carlise paddle, it has my name and phone # on it, along with a few stickers. Beer reward!!!


There is also a missing shoe ...teva womens 9 grey with teal sole


----------

